# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  DWD's birthday...

## Suzi

Can't believe it, but it's DWD's birthday next weekend! So, I thought it'd be nice to share some posts on FB in the run up to it... So, do you have any comments that you'd be happy for me to share? - It can be done either as anon or with a username etc.... If you'd rather pm it to me so it is anon then please do so! 

Thank you so much!

----------

Paula (10-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’ll come up with something I’m sure.

----------

Suzi (10-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you lovely!

----------


## Jaquaia

What kind of thing do you want?

----------


## Suzi

OO your point of view on DWD, being a part of it, how it helps, our community.... Anything really...

----------


## Jaquaia

Leave it with me!

----------


## Suzi

OO thank you!  :):

----------


## Suzi

Just bumping this so to see if anyone wanted to write a little something for me to post tomorrow? You can stay anon if you want?

----------


## Stella180

Oh damn, I forgot. Ok, a brief comment. 


I first joined DWD back in 2014. I was immediately made to feel welcome and the support and advice I received helped me massively. I’ve had my fair share of ‘wobbles’ but the one constant has always been DWD. I can be extremely difficult when I’m not in a good place, say and do things that I’m not proud of, and maybe I don’t deserve to be helped when I lash out but DWD never gave up on me. I took some time away from the forum but was welcomed back with open arms. I’ve never known such a caring supporting and forgiving community in my life and I am so glad that DWD exists because without Suzi and the team my life would be so very different. I am truly grateful for all the help they offer.

----------

Paula (16-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you! Those are wonderful things for you to say! Thank you... *sniff* Are you happy to be named? Username? Anon?

----------


## Stella180

Makes no difference to me

----------

Suzi (16-01-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

I joined in 2014 and I was probably going through one of the roughest periods of my life, but from my first post, I was welcomed with open arms. The people on the forum kept me going with gentle words of encouragement and unending support, I can honestly say that I don't know where I would be without them. It was their encouragement that kept me fighting, and in 2018, I finally got to see a mental health professional who was willing to help me. They've offered support through countless med changes and changes in my life, telling me what needed to be said even if I wasn't willing to listen, and even though they don't always understand, they try to. They'll listen and support without question. DWD has been a big part of my journey, and though things are a lot better now, they're not perfect and it helps knowing that I will always have these warm, caring and empathetic people in my corner.

----------

Paula (16-01-21),Stella180 (16-01-21),Suzi (16-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you so much!

----------


## Suzi

​Happy birthday DWD!!!

----------

Allalone (17-01-21),Butterfly (23-01-21),Paula (17-01-21),Stella180 (17-01-21)

----------

